# bloodwood keyhole weights



## klivingston3 (Nov 29, 2013)

just whipped these up last night. 2 1/2" Bloodwood Keyhole weights with a black sand circular sand inlay. if you didn't know yet, I make extreme body jewelry and these are made to be worn inside the ear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 29, 2013)

Okay, I'll ask....where inside the ear?

My ear canal isn't that big, unless the photo is making them look much larger....




Scott (extremely curious) B


----------



## klivingston3 (Nov 29, 2013)

I probably should of posted this under turners completed projects. my bad.


----------



## klivingston3 (Nov 29, 2013)

have you ever heard of ear stretching? or (gauging?) well your ears must be stretched very large to wear a set this size. I made them for a customer in Lafayette In, to wear to a tattoo convention in CA this winter.


----------



## Woodman (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice work, you got talent. How about those women in Africa that fit a dinner plate in their lower lip!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 29, 2013)

klivingston3 said:


> have you ever heard of ear stretching? or (gauging?) well your ears must be stretched very large to wear a set this size. I made them for a customer in Lafayette In, to wear to a tattoo convention in CA this winter.




Awesome! Whew....was hoping no one would try to stick these inside their ear canal(yes, I had to go look up what you said...I live in a cave I guess)



Scott (cave with electricity) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klivingston3 (Nov 29, 2013)

I haven't made any lower lip jewelry for African ladies, but I have made some pretty intense, larger pieces that would make your jaw drop! haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klivingston3 (Nov 29, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Awesome! Whew....was hoping no one would try to stick these inside their ear canal(yes, I had to go look up what you said...I live in a cave I guess)
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (cave with electricity) B


 hahaha. its a very unique form of jewelry. stuff you don't see everyday. so its understandable that you didn't know. lol


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 30, 2013)

Kyle I have made a few but I was way too concerned over folks who have extreme allergies & would want to sue me over them being allergic to a wood I used so I backed off making them. It is a great way to use very small pieces of figured wood though.


----------



## klivingston3 (Nov 30, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Kyle I have made a few but I was way too concerned over folks who have extreme allergies & would want to sue me over them being allergic to a wood I used so I backed off making them. It is a great way to use very small pieces of figured wood though.


 yea I know what youre saying. I know what wood to use and not to use. there are so many out there that id love to use but sadly cant..


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 30, 2013)

Do you have a list of "choice woods" to use? Or a list of woods to avoid? I would not mind turning out some if I know they are safe for human flesh contact.


----------



## klivingston3 (Dec 1, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Do you have a list of "choice woods" to use? Or a list of woods to avoid? I would not mind turning out some if I know they are safe for human flesh contact.


 the cheapest and easiest wood to get a hold of for jewelry is osage orange. very safe, non toxic wood. a good way to find non toxic woods is to go to wood-database.com and search wood toxicity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 3, 2013)

Very well done Kyle. I have never seen the black sand inlay, but I like it. Where did you get that product? And what do you use for a finish?
Scott


----------



## klivingston3 (Dec 4, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very well done Kyle. I have never seen the black sand inlay, but I like it. Where did you get that product? And what do you use for a finish?
> Scott


 thanks scott! its actually quite easy. and cheap. just go to the nearest hobby lobby and pick up some colored decorative. I bought an assortment of 10 different colors weighing about 6lbs total. so you know its gonna last quite some time. haha with making jewelry, all I use to finish my product (after very fine sanding) is jojoba oil and beeswax. turns out super smooth and smelling fresh like honey! haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

